# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Учусь задавать вопросы

## Александр "NИ"

…И пока, ещё по «мирской» привычке, использую для этого слов, больше чем нужно. Пожалуйста, извините меня за это. 
…В дальнейшем, постараюсь совершенствоваться в краткословии (уже начал, стараюсь прямо сейчас) и чёткости формулировки вопросов. 

*Харе Кришна, уважаемый  Ямуначарья дас.* 

С интересом прочёл ветку «Часто задаваемые вопросы». И поскольку в последнее время, появились мысли о гуру, особо остановился на Вашем ответе на вопрос №7. Пронеслось в уме, о таком понятии, как – дваждырождённый… Вспомнилось Библейское - Иоанн Креститель…

…До прочтения Вашего ответа на вопрос №7, смутно себе представлял весь этот процесс (слишком упрощённо, наивно). А оказывается, всё это – серьёзно и достаточно не просто. 

*Если человеку, по ряду причин (грехи, карма и т.д. и т.п.) не может быть дан истинный гуру, то означает ли это, что «духовное развитие» такого человека, всего лишь его собственная иллюзия?* 

И ещё.

*Почему так труден путь к Богу?* В отличии от той лёгкости, с которой была утрачена с Ним связь… *Почему грехи делать легко? А быть праведным так трудно?*

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Александр!




> Если человеку, по ряду причин (грехи, карма и т.д. и т.п.) не может быть дан истинный гуру, то означает ли это, что «духовное развитие» такого человека, всего лишь его собственная иллюзия?


Обретение бхакти не зависит от кармы. 


То, как происходит обретение и  развитие бхакти, научно и подробно описано в книге Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура Мадхурья Кадамбини:


«Если считать, что счастливая возможность обрести бхакти дается человеку в результате его благочестивой деятельности, значит бхакти в конечном счете порождено материальной кармой. Таким образом бхакти ставится в зависимость от материальной кармы, что совершенно противоречит ее независимой и самопроявленной природе.»

Бхакти обретается по милости чистого преданного:

«На предположение о том, что причиной бхакпги является беспричинная милость преданного Господа, можно возразить тем, что, раздавая эту милость, преданный, как и Господь, может делать различия. По поведению мадхьяма-бхакты видно, что он далеко не беспристрастен. Но «Бхагаватам» признает, что склонность мадхъяма-бхакты проводить различие между живыми существами вполне естественна: према-маитпри-крипопекша йах кароти са мадхйамах — он пребывает в состоянии премы по отношению к Господу, дружит с преданными, испытывает сострадание к невинным и избегает общения с теми, кто враждебен бхакти (Бхаг. 11.2.46). К тому же, Господь, который подчиняется Своему преданному (сва-бхакта-вашйата), ставит Свою милость в зависимость от его милости. Таким образом последнее предположение не содержит в себе противоречий.»

Начальная стадия бхакти, называется шраддхой:

«Последовательное развитие бхакти, начиная от шраддхи, кончая премой, проходит следующие стадии: вера (шраддха), общение с преданными (садху-санга), выполнение преданного служения (бхаджана-крийа), избавление от нежелательных качеств (анартха-нивритти), постоянство в преданном служении (ништха), вкус (ручи), привязанность (асакти), бхава (стадия, предшествующая любви к Богу), и наконец према (чистая любовь к Богу). («Бхакти-расамрта-синдху» 1.4.15-16)»

Шраддху можно получить, читая книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Начинающие, неинициированные преданные предлагают свое служение Кришне через Шрилу Прабхупаду (перед совершением служения они читают пранаму Шриле Прабхупаде). Однако затем, по мере их очищения и обретения определенного вкуса к преданному служению, ожидается, что они примут прибежище духовного учителя. Нельзя сказать, что их прогресс в преданном служении до этого момента иллюзорен, скорее он возможен лишь до определенного уровня. 




> Почему так труден путь к Богу?


На начальных этапах он труден, поскольку вкус к преданному служению чрезвычайно мал, а привязанность к материальному чрезвычайно велика. Когда вкус к преданному служению существенно развивается, путь становится легким и радостным. 




> Почему грехи делать легко? А быть праведным так трудно?


Мы родились в Кали-Югу. В эту эпоху рождаются люди с преимущественно греховными наклонностями.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

